# Shampoo recommendations?



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have show boers who like to lay out in the rain. So their white bodies are a yellowish color now. I used cowboy magic a couple times cause I've seen some suggest it on here but that just doesn't cut it. Anything else I can try?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You could try a little bit of bleach, or the bright white purple shampoo, peroxide and baking soda paste, something like that.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

There's a horse shampoo called quick silver that works wonders. You leave it on for 10 minutes, rinse it off and you'll have a perfectly white goat.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We like oxyclean and orvus on our Saanen and Holsteins.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We use Dawn.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

How would I do the bleach?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Be careful with bleach... A litttle goes a very, very long way. 

I like dawn dish liquid with oxi boost or whatever it is for stains. I also use vetrolin horse whitening shampoos. I use cowboy magic for coarse hair to soften it up a bit but I agree, Its not ideal for stains on white animals


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

This just reminded me of a funny story. I raise and show cashmere goats. In the summer time when they are completely out of fleece I have given them a bath, especially the bucks. I had this gorgeous white buck and it was the day before we were leaving for the Estes Wool Market in June. I had just purchase him and was going to show him and he got a bath. I used the Bright Lights shampoo (which is purple) well he had just a little bit of fiber left over on him on his shoulder I think it was. 

Well anyone who deals with cashmere fiber knows how well cashmere takes dye. Yes folks, he had a lovely light shade of purple patch on his shoulder for the show LOL whoops. I now use dawn soap or head n tail hahaha 

Just thought I'd share for a chuckle lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That is funny Sammy :lol: I will be putting these suggestions into action next showing season.. One bath just doesn't always cut it!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's pretty funny! Haha if you leave that stuff on too long before scrubbing or washing it will stain them! Do I use any dawn or is there a certain color? Like we use blue for fleas on dogs


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use the orange color dawn but any will work.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how much of the peroxide and baking soda to use?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I spray peroxide on stains. For baking soda I'd add a table spoon to the bottle of shampoo... I know someone who does that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Like Dani said, you can spray the peroxide on, mix the baking powder with the shampoo, or you can just mix however much baking powder with the peroxide until you get a paste. You can also mix the peroxide and baking soda paste with some shampoo. The amount really depends on how much you need, just put some powder in a dish and add a small amount of peroxide, mix until you get a paste, add more peroxide and baking powder as needed


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome thanks! I'm going to try that!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

This is kind of an off topic question, but then again it isn't.

What is the difference between all these brand name livestock shampoos and our human shampoos?

Thank you,

Patrick


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Livestock shampoos will usually have stain removers and be a littlw more concentrated. Where as human shampoo is more on conditioning hair and not removing stains


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When you get down to it, price is the biggest difference. The second difference is the livestock shampoo's don't strip as much oil from the hair and may whiten, but you can go to the dollar store and get puppy shampoo that works just as good if you use some conditioner to follow. Or use Dawn dishsoap.
You can use whatever shampoo you have laying around if you want, I use bar soap sometimes, just use a bit of conditioner after.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you Dani!

Patrick


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

And Little-Bits-N-Pieces! 

Patrick


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This my favorite. Very concentrated. Gets them white, but doesn't turn them purple.

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/v...rccode=GPSLT&gclid=CN7iwZ69uLoCFcU5QgodKD4A8A


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> This my favorite. Very concentrated. Gets them white, but doesn't turn them purple.
> 
> http://www.statelinetack.com/item/v...rccode=GPSLT&gclid=CN7iwZ69uLoCFcU5QgodKD4A8A


I've yet to try that one  I'll test it out on my daughters market wether next year


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have heard of the white n brite! Right now I am using clear choice livestock shampoo with mane n tail conditioner. I'm going to try adding the peroxide and baking soda. They just have a yellow tint all over and when we clipped them we couldn't clip all of it or the hair would be too short


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> This my favorite. Very concentrated. Gets them white, but doesn't turn them purple.
> 
> http://www.statelinetack.com/item/vetrolin-white-n-brite-shampoo/SLT900478/?srccode=GPSLT&gclid=CN7iwZ69uLoCFcU5QgodKD4A8A


This is the brand i use as well! Works great. Just make sure you lather well and quickly because it Will dye them... I've had purple knees on them before!


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

A question about shampoo, but maybe a bit off topic...will shampooing a doe with Dawn remove the smell, of her being in with a buck in rut?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It might depending on how strong it smells. It can't make her smell any worse... that's for sure.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I smelled a buck in rut for the first time last week. Idk how y'all stand it!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> I smelled a buck in rut for the first time last week. Idk how y'all stand it!


It grows on you.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> I smelled a buck in rut for the first time last week. Idk how y'all stand it!


When my girl came back from the bucks owner I couldn't touch her she smelled so bad.

I love the boys but not sure I want to have one of my own. It'd be my luck he'd be obe if those extreme bucks in rut... you know the really awful ones!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Same here I can do without one for now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's funny because my bucks at my house hardly smell at all in rut, you have to pretty much be smelling their head to notice it, but if I go 8 miles uptown to a breeder friends house, her bucks are horrible smelling. I don't understand it! :lol:


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We were penned next to a buck in rut while mine was in heat. There was an empty pen between them we used for chairs, show box, etc but you can imagine the smell and noise coming from him!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe my nose is broken, but I go and do chores for my buck twice daily and don't even smell him anymore! I come back inside and get told that I stink!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I use the bright white purple stuff it works miracles.


----------

